

Ask HN: Best Sources (Books, Whatever) on Competitive Intelligence? - mindcrime

What resources do HN'ers recommend for learning more about competitive intelligence?  I've been giving a lot more thought to competitive analysis, competitive strategy and what-not lately, and would love to hear more from my HN peers about the resources they use vis-a-vis gather competitive intelligence.
======
mindcrime
To seed the discussion, and partially answer my own question, there's some
good stuff in this Quora question:

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-books-in-English-
on-c...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-books-in-English-on-
competitive-intelligence-analysis)

